# Family Heirloom



## debodun (Dec 7, 2016)

My mother was sitting at this three-mirrored vanity table 75 years ago today. She was getting ready to go out to a high school basketball game when the news came over the radio about the attack on Pearl Harbor.


----------



## fureverywhere (Dec 7, 2016)

Beautiful, and even more so because it has so many stories. We have my grandmother's 1902 Singer sewing machine in the living room. Probably the next generation will just toss it or donate it to charity...but for me it's a bond to a grandmother I didn't get to know.


----------

